# 1/1000 1701-D - how big?



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

If R2 were to do a 1/1000 Enterprise D in scale with the other kits out there, how long would she be?

Smaller that the Ertl kit I imagine?

Steve


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Bay7 said:


> If R2 were to do a 1/1000 Enterprise D in scale with the other kits out there, how long would she be?
> 
> Smaller that the Ertl kit I imagine?
> 
> Steve


She'd be bigger than the ERTL kit, which is 1/1400 scale. I've heard some say the saucer alone would be 2ft wide. However big, I'd buy it. I'm a huge supporter of R2 releasing ALL of the Enterprises in 1/1000 scale.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

A 1/1000 scale E-D would be about 2 feet long while the width would be closer to 18".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1701-D is 641 meters long.
1/1000 of that is 0.641 meters, or 641 millimeters.

1" = 25.4 mm

641mm = 25.23 inches


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BTW, IIRC, Jamie or Gary once said that's big enough to count as a "large" model like the 1/350 kits in terms of time and expense to create. So if they _are _considering it (and I hope they are!) they'll be considering it VERY carefully.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

If they ever came out with a 1/1000 scale "D", I would be all over it.

Even more if it was in clear, or had window inserts


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

John P said:


> BTW, IIRC, Jamie or Gary once said that's big enough to count as a "large" model like the 1/350 kits in terms of time and expense to create. So if they _are _considering it (and I hope they are!) they'll be considering it VERY carefully.


Ditto squared. It deserves to happen.

But it's going to take significant engineering, with that primary hull. Not a big problem if the choice is 'hulls connected/seperate' but if they try to have it be a detachable deal, I don't think there's any magnets strong enough (that also fit in the available space) to keep the hulls joined.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve H said:


> Ditto squared. It deserves to happen.
> 
> But it's going to take significant engineering, with that primary hull. Not a big problem if the choice is 'hulls connected/seperate' but if they try to have it be a detachable deal, I don't think there's any magnets strong enough (that also fit in the available space) to keep the hulls joined.


Sure there is. It also depends on what the connection mechanism is that is built into the model. The 1/1400 stock kit holds together just fine, adding magnets to the stock only makes it stronger.

Of course myself I went and made a brass armature for it, in addition to the magnets.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I would love it if R2 did a D in 1/1000. No question, I would buy at least one. I'd also love to see a styrene 1701-E. I'd even buy a C, but I know that is less likely.


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

GSaum said:


> She'd be bigger than the ERTL kit, which is 1/1400 scale. I've heard some say the saucer alone would be 2ft wide. However big, I'd buy it. I'm a huge supporter of R2 releasing ALL of the Enterprises in 1/1000 scale.


Oh of course, for some reason I had in my minds eye that they 1/1000 was smaller than it was ... or something like that!

Wow, that's a big kit - I always use the 1701D warp engine size scale as the refit is around the length of one of the nacelles give or take.

Well fingers crossed - I hope the ToS Enterprise sold well enough to warrant more big kits being made in the future, it would be great to have one consistent scaled set of starships from one manufacturer.

Steve


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Would people be upset if instead of a 1/1000 D, R2 just made the smaller E's in 1/1400 styrene?


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

chiangkaishecky said:


> Would people be upset if instead of a 1/1000 D, R2 just made the smaller E's in 1/1400 styrene?


Upset?
No, not at all. The more Trek the merrier!
At this point tho' it seems that Round2 has settled on 1:1000 scale being the scale they want to work in going forward (and 1:2500 for the Cadet series). More of the same Trek kits in many different scales may just water down the sales for the other kits. Would Round2 be eager to re-issue the Enterprise-D in 1:1400 if they made it in 1:1000, would it cut into 1:1000 sales? Would they want to make a Refit in 1:1400 so soon after making it in 1:1000? Same goes for the Reliant.
Maybe... I don't know. What I do know is this... if they thought there was GOOD money in doing it, they would do it!
Another thing I know is, if the Enterprise-D is made in 1:1000 it BETTER come with additional parts to make the "All Good Things" version of the ship. If that didn't happen I'd be upset!:tongue:


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Probably around the 30 in mark.


----------

